# BUENOS AIRES: ***An amazing collection of photographs***



## Finance Guy (Jan 21, 2005)

SUCH A NICE PLACE, IF SCC HAD ONE EFFECT ON ME, IT'S THAT I NEED TO GET MY ASS DOWN TO B.A. ONE OF THESE DAYS...


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

When I went to BA in Sept. 2002, this fountain was not working. Is it working now?


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

everything in this square is completely renewed...

sure this fountain is working right now


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

beautiful, beautiful city.Probably the only city that can stand its grounds against London and Paris.

Could someone please list the following touristy districts in BA:
Biggest department stores
Great Market areas.
fashion district
entertainment district
student quarters
art district
red light district
best museums
best parks


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Incredible architecture, good infrastructure.. one of the greatest cities kay:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I agree - BA is tremendous.


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

wow....one of the most beautiful cities in the world....


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

te amo buenos aires


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

Once again: Beautiful city!!!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

*WOW*


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## FeänorBR (Jan 18, 2008)

Buenos Aires a mais linda das americanas!!!
really..I´m brazilian and gotta to give in...Rio may have it´s natural beauties, but there is no ciy in brazil or in any other american country that can top BA...

love the old buildings! pity, Rio had a great deal of them as well, but the government put them all down do build broader avenues!( if they placed BA in Rio´s scenery it would be the most beautiful city on earth..\o/)

***going there next yeat can't wait...


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Perfect! Amazing! Very, very, very, very beautiful!!!
One of the most beautiful cities of America.


----------



## BRAGA (Dec 29, 2007)

oh my god!
perfect!no more words!just perfect!
congratulations a los hermanos portenhos!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Mas Buenos AIres...


Salon de Actos Facultad de Derecho, Universidad Buenos Aires.










Cafe de los Angelitos










Catedral de Buenos Aires





















Vistas


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Totu,
great pics, thx for sharing this.

regards


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

I am speechless


----------



## Antonio: (Jul 23, 2007)

The Nation's Congress building











An old cobblestone street on San Telmo's neighborhood:











The new high rises on the old port district:











Evening sky over Belgrano Avenue










Enjoying the view









And a lot more listed here: http://www.metrosis.com.ar/index.php?x=browse


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lovely as usual...*


----------

